# Sticky  Yet Another Questionnaire



## Entropic

Basically, I feel that a lot of the questionnaires have too many leading questions. While many try to deal with the self-image and personal projections and outwards appearance, none seem to quite touch on the problem profoundly enough. Furthermore, many questions lack depth (e.g. leading questions). I feel the various divides between functions are not AS simple, especially if you toss enneagram into play. This is an attempt to merge many of the better questions from each questionnaire, but also to try to qualitatively improve the standards of the answers provided. This is subject to change and the first draft posted here is a pilot study. Inspiration go to previous questionnaire providers such as @_Spades_.

*Please do not respond to the questionnaire in this thread!*



> 1. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
> 
> 2. Study these two images here and here. Which one do you prefer and why? How would you describe it?
> 
> 3. Please describe yourself as a person if you were to introduce yourself to someone else like in a cover letter. What kind of person are you and why?
> 
> 4. What kind of person would you LIKE to be? Why? What kind of person would you NOT want to be? Why?
> 
> 5. Do you think there are any differences to how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that are you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?
> 
> 6. What in life do you find to be of importance? Why? If you are unsure you can always take the Value Test and post the results here. Do note that it helps if you narrow it down to 20 or ideally 10 values as suggested at stage 2.
> 
> 7. How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?
> 
> 8. Please describe yourself when you are in a stressful situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.
> 
> 9. Please describe yourself when you are in an enjoyable situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.
> 
> 10. Describe your relationship to socialization. How do you perceive one-on-one interaction? How do you perceive group interaction?
> 
> 11. Describe your relationship to society. What are the elements of it you hold important or unimportant (e.g. social norms, values, customs, traditions)? How do you see people as a whole?
> 
> 12. Describe your relationship to authority. How do you perceive authority? What does it mean to you, and how do you deal with it?
> 
> 13. Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?
> 
> 14. What is it that you fear in life? Why? How does this fear manifest to you both in how you think and how you act?
> 
> 15. What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?
> 
> 16. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?
> 
> 17. Why do you want to know your type? What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why? If you know your enneagram, please post this here. If you have done any online function tests such as the Keys2Cognition, it helps if you post these results here as well.
> 
> 18. Finally, is there something else you find to be of importance you want to add about yourself you think might be of relevance when helping to type you?


 @_FacelessBeauty_ @_Acerbusvenator_ @_Brainfreeze_237_ @_Crono91_ @_Flatlander_


----------



## Helios

We should get this stickied. :tongue:


----------



## Entropic

FacelessBeauty said:


> We should get this stickied. :tongue:


But where is the criticism I as hoping you'd provide?!


----------



## Helios

LeaT said:


> But where is the criticism I as hoping you'd provide?!


When I actually get on my computer I'll give better input. It's hard to do when I'm using an iPhone.


----------



## Entropic

FacelessBeauty said:


> When I actually get on my computer I'll give better input. It's hard to do when I'm using an iPhone.


I can accept that excuse.


----------



## Brainfreeze_237

> 1. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.


Blah blah blah. Scientific precision, meticulousness, taking relevant factors into account; fine fine fine, moving on.



> 2. Why do you want to know your type? What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? *Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why?* If you know your enneagram, please post this as well. If you have done any online function tests such as the Keys2Cognition, it helps if you post these results here as well.


Addendum: The purpose of which is to make the user aware of internal illusory bias, and the possibility of its existence.



> 3. Please describe yourself as a person. What kind of person are you like and why?


Short but broad. I like it.



> 4. Do you think there are any differences to how you described yourself in question 3 and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? *If there are any discrepancies between these two, as far as you know, are you aware of why exactly that is?*


I believe this addition could lead to relevant data that may otherwise not always be given, even though people are prone to rationalizing discrepancies away automatically, and will in almost all probability stumble over themselves to tell you why the above is as it is... IF it is.



> 5. What kind of person would you LIKE to be? Why? What kind of person would you NOT want to be? Why?


Fine as it is.



> 6. What in life do you find to be of importance and of value? Why?


Perhaps it should be merged with 7. Then again, I can certainly see some pros of keeping them separate, too. Undecided; leaving it an open question. Not very important anyway; mentioned purely for the sake of minimalism.



> 7. Are there any values you find to be important? If you are unsure you can always take the Value Test and post the results here. Do note that it helps if you narrow it down to 20 or ideally 10 values as suggested at stage 2.


As is; see above.



> 8. Please describe*d* yourself when you are in a stressful situation. How do you act like and why?


"8. Please describe yourself when you are in a stressful situation. How do you act like and why?"

There, I fixed it.



> 9. Please describe yourself when you are in an enjoyable situation. How do you act like and why?


No change, moving on.



> 10. Describe your relationship to socialization. How do you perceive one-on-one interaction? How do you perceive group interaction?


Good enough.



> 11. Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?


Very important question; We like  no worthwhile suggestion for change. Moving on.



> 12. What is it that you fear in life? Why?


This question _could _be reformulated to be clearer, and better guiding rather than overly broad, but I sense the broadness has a point. Regardless, I still think it's a _bit_ too expansive.



> 13. What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why?


I instantly had an idea to add another question: "where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?" but that's possibly a bit too psychoanalytical, digging perhaps a bit too deep, and not necessarily relevant to the questionnaire. Still thought I'd mention it: the mechanism behind it _could_ be relevant for the analysis.



> 14. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?


As is.



> 15. Finally, is there something else you find to be of *importance *you want to add about yourself you think might be of *importance *when helping to type you?


Double use of "importance"; substitute second recurring word with "relevance".

Who's next?


----------



## Entropic

Brainfreeze_237 said:


> Blah blah blah. Scientific precision, meticulousness, taking relevant factors into account; fine fine fine, moving on.
> 
> 
> 
> Addendum: The purpose of which is to make the user aware of internal illusory bias, and the possibility of its existence.
> 
> 
> 
> Short but broad. I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe this addition could lead to relevant data that may otherwise not always be given, even though people are prone to rationalizing discrepancies away automatically, and will in almost all probability stumble over themselves to tell you why the above is as it is... IF it is.
> 
> 
> 
> Fine as it is.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps it should be merged with 7. Then again, I can certainly see some pros of keeping them separate, too. Undecided; leaving it an open question. Not very important anyway; mentioned purely for the sake of minimalism.
> 
> 
> 
> As is; see above.
> 
> 
> 
> "8. Please describe yourself when you are in a stressful situation. How do you act like and why?"
> 
> There, I fixed it.
> 
> 
> 
> No change, moving on.
> 
> 
> 
> Good enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Very important question; We like  no worthwhile suggestion for change. Moving on.
> 
> 
> 
> This question _could _be reformulated to be clearer, and better guiding rather than overly broad, but I sense the broadness has a point. Regardless, I still think it's a _bit_ too expansive.
> 
> 
> 
> I instantly had an idea to add another question: "where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?" but that's possibly a bit too psychoanalytical, digging perhaps a bit too deep, and not necessarily relevant to the questionnaire. Still thought I'd mention it: the mechanism behind it _could_ be relevant for the analysis.
> 
> 
> 
> As is.
> 
> 
> 
> Double use of "importance"; substitute second recurring word with "relevance".
> 
> Who's next?


Yesyes, I fixed the typo while you were still analyzing  

Criticism taken. I am as undecided for 6 and 7. I see a point keeping them separate since what you find important is not always your values. Perhaps the value portion could simply be removed from 6 to keep the answers more separate while touching on a similar issue. 

And psychoanalysis is good. The deeper we get into an individual I think the easier it is to find answers. A large portion of not knowing one's type comes from lack of self-knowledge in one or several areas. This may be in the form of a defense mechanism that is hidden so deep down you're not aware you're having it at all. For instance feeler types wanting to be thinkers because they dislike being controlled by their emotions.

I already changed 12 to be more specific. I agree, it was a bit too broad and general:


> 12. What is it that you fear in life? Why? *How does this fear manifest itself?*


The point of this question is part to try to get a grip of the inferior function, part to get a grip of the enneagram. I am thinking of expanding this questionnaire to ALSO include more specific enneagram questions that for instance deal with anger, fear and shame as well. Overlap is nice.


----------



## Brainfreeze_237

LeaT said:


> Yesyes, I fixed the typo while you were still analyzing


Sorry! 



> Criticism taken. I am as undecided for 6 and 7. I see a point keeping them separate since what you find important is not always your values. Perhaps the value portion could simply be removed from 6 to keep the answers more separate while touching on a similar issue.


Differentiate them? Yes, I like that. Different enough to warrant separate questions, yet still flowing together. Elegant solution.



> And psychoanalysis is good. The deeper we get into an individual I think the easier it is to find answers. A large portion of not knowing one's type comes from lack of self-knowledge in one or several areas. This may be in the form of a defense mechanism that is hidden so deep down you're not aware you're having it at all. For instance feeler types wanting to be thinkers because they dislike being controlled by their emotions.


Good point. I was drawing from an experience on this thread, where I was told my questions were too personal, and people might not be willing to answer them. Then again, psychoanalysis and self-discovery are the entire point of this questionnaire. The soundness of your point is superior to my doubt 



> I already changed 12 to be more specific. I agree, it was a bit too broad and general:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12. What is it that you fear in life? Why? *How does this fear manifest itself?*
Click to expand...

Much better 



> The point of this question is part to try to get a grip of the inferior function, part to get a grip of the enneagram. I am thinking of expanding this questionnaire to ALSO include more specific enneagram questions that for instance deal with anger, fear and shame as well. Overlap is nice.


That's interesting. You'd need to expand it quite a bit for that, though. We'll merge and whittle it down later; expand first. Ditto on overlap.

Gods, what is the point of a mirror mind? Gah.

Well, at least I got 1+ post xD


----------



## Entropic

Changed it according to Brainfreeze's suggestions, and added another question:

12. Describe you relationship to societal structures and authority. What do they mean to you and how do you deal with them?


----------



## petitpèlerin

I love #s 5, 6/7, 11, 15, and the part of #2 that asks why type appeals to you and why.

I think #3 is a bit vague. I wouldn't be sure how to answer it. Maybe putting a length limit on it would help give it some guidance: like, "describe yourself in a few sentences" or "describe yourself in 50 words or less."

I'm not sure I understand how #s 6 and 7 are distinct and not repetitive. Is 6 is asking for a description and 7 for a list? Maybe these could be clarified?

Can I suggest grammatical improvements? #s 8 and 9 should be "How do you act and why?" or "What do you act like and why?". (The first one is more correct.) Oh: the same thing in #3: I'd drop the "like".

I think #10 could be phrased better. For someone who doesn't like big words and phrases it could be confusing. Maybe something like "Describe your preferred style of socializing."

I think #11 is an awesome question! But I might phrase it differently, like maybe "What things give you a sense of chaos? What things give you a sense of order?", "What things in your life do you like to have in order?", "What things in your life seem chaotic to other people but don't bother you?", etc. Just some thoughts. I'm not sure what the best way to phrase it would be.


----------



## Entropic

Brainfreeze_237 said:


> Sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> Differentiate them? Yes, I like that. Different enough to warrant separate questions, yet still flowing together. Elegant solution.
> 
> 
> 
> Good point. I was drawing from an experience on this thread, where I was told my questions were too personal, and people might not be willing to answer them. Then again, psychoanalysis and self-discovery are the entire point of this questionnaire. The soundness of your point is superior to my doubt
> 
> 
> 
> Much better
> 
> 
> 
> That's interesting. You'd need to expand it quite a bit for that, though. We'll merge and whittle it down later; expand first. Ditto on overlap.
> 
> Gods, what is the point of a mirror mind? Gah.
> 
> Well, at least I got 1+ post xD


Can you check the new question and comment on its possible validity? 

That is true that if a question is too personal they may not want to answer, but no one forces them to answer so if a question is too uncomfortable they can just say so and move on. The fact they wrote that at all is also useful information in my opinion.

Basically, enneagram and MBTI cover two different aspects of personality that often overlap in various ways. People are the most confused when they have an enneagram that so fundamentally changes their MBTI type appearance that it does not fit current descriptions that are often biased towards a certain enneagram i.e. INTP and 5w6. 

Proper assessment of any type therefore requires to take all these aspects into consideration in my opinion, because looking at one aspect only (MBTI OR enneagram or something else) creates a blind-siding effect due to the one-size-fits-all application of both theories. I think this is very different to discovering the TRUE type, or rather, the TRUE personality that you are trying to discover using both these models. 

Self-discovery does not come from idealization but realization. While both theories are still incomplete and simplistic, covering both creates a bit more complicated model of human cognition. Since a person is not JUST the MBTI or JUST an enneagram, both models should therefore in my opinion have to be accounted for in order to even begin to touch upon the complexity of the human psyche.


----------



## Brainfreeze_237

LeaT said:


> Changed it according to Brainfreeze's suggestions, and added another question:
> 
> 12. Describe you relationship to societal structures and authority. What do they mean to you and how do you deal with them?


Add in "norms" between structures and authority. And we're good to go.


----------



## Helios

@LeaT my gift to you. :kitteh:


> _1. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind._
> 
> _2. Why do you want to know your type? What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? If you know your _enneagram_, please post this as well. If you have done any online function tests such as the_Keys2Cognition_, it helps if you post these results here too._


I like the inclusion of enneagram and the cognitive functions test results. It gives us more to consider when trying to discern an individuals type. But if they want more enneagram typing help, we will redirect them to the enneagram typing forum for the typers there to deal with. 




> _3. Please describe yourself as a person. What kind of person are you like and why?
> _





> _4. Do you think there are any differences to how you described yourself in question 3 and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you?_[
> 
> _5. What kind of person would you LIKE to be? Why? What kin__d of person would you NOT want to be? Why?_


These are all good questions to have together. I think that depending upon how each question is answered, we can somehow differentiate the idealized type and the actual type that we're seeing.



> _6. What in life do you find to be of importance and of value? Why?_
> 
> _7. Are there any values you find to be important? If you are unsure you can always take the _Value Test_ and post the results here. Do note that it helps if you narrow it down to 20 or ideally 10 values as suggested at stage 2._


I'm kind of iffy on this one. What are we looking for with values? People of different types can share the same values. I think this question should be altered to consider how one determines values or utilizes their value systems.



> _8. Please describe yourself when you are in a stressful situation. How do you act like and why? _
> 
> _9. Please describe yourself when you are in an enjoyable situation. How do you act like and why?_


Good for seeing characteristics of the inferior function during stress. 



> _10. Describe your relationship to socialization. How do you perceive one-on-one interaction? How do you perceive group interaction?_


I suppose this could capture introversion vs. extraverison.



> _11. Describe your r__elationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life? _


I suppose this could determine whether one is a J (Fe or Te dominant/auxiliary) or a P (Fi or Ti dominant/auxiliary).



> _12. What is it that you fear in life? Why? How does this fear manifest itself?_
> 
> _13. What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? _


Ah more things that can help with enneagram, and be used to determine whether enneagram motivations could cause a mistype.



> _14. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?_


The response to this question could be interpreted in a multitude of ways. I like. 



> _15. Finally, is there something else you find to be of importance you want to add about yourself you think might be of importance when helping to type you?_


Good for any other details that might be of good use.

Overall it's a good questionnaire. Could you throw in a question for picture analysis and descriptions? That always helps.


----------



## Acerbusvenator

I liked the picture thing that Spades got.
Might not always work well, but it shows us how they go about things.

Also funny to laugh at bad attempts to describe a picture. :laughing: *trollface*


----------



## Entropic

ltldslwmn said:


> I love #s 5, 6/7, 11, 15, and the part of #2 that asks why type appeals to you and why.
> 
> I think #3 is a bit vague. I wouldn't be sure how to answer it. Maybe putting a length limit on it would help give it some guidance: like, "describe yourself in a few sentences" or "describe yourself in 50 words or less."
> 
> I'm not sure I understand how #s 6 and 7 are distinct and not repetitive. Is 6 is asking for a description and 7 for a list? Maybe these could be clarified?
> 
> Can I suggest grammatical improvements? #s 8 and 9 should be "How do you act and why?" or "What do you act like and why?". (The first one is more correct.) Oh: the same thing in #3: I'd drop the "like".
> 
> I think #10 could be phrased better. For someone who doesn't like big words and phrases it could be confusing. Maybe something like "Describe your preferred style of socializing."
> 
> I think #11 is an awesome question! But I might phrase it differently, like maybe "What things give you a sense of chaos? What things give you a sense of order?", "What things in your life do you like to have in order?", "What things in your life seem chaotic to other people but don't bother you?", etc. Just some thoughts. I'm not sure what the best way to phrase it would be.


As for 3, I found that when people are allowed to write freely about themselves their true type shines through much more clearly then if they just fill in a form that by default is more aligned with Te-ness. That alone creates some bias. I could create some lead questions to support it such as interests, hobbies, other activities, outlook on life etc. but that's a bit of the problem of the question itself - the more you lead the more you peg someone to show their idealized type rather than their actual type. It's about dealing with the illusory bias. 

I am aware that my Ne-ness makes me very much idealize some of these questions by abstracting them too much, so I very much appreciate the input of a sensor! I understand your question about 6 and 7. The former is more about finding out a life goal whereas the latter is more about finding out a part of the core personality, but most importantly to differentiate between T and F. 

Grammar improvements are welcome. English is not my native language.

Good point about 10. On the other hand, making it general partly misses the point since I am actually not interested in necessarily trying to find the preferred style (that's a lead question), but general attitudes towards socialization that helps to infer whether I or E (and to a degree the other functions). Is there a way to reformulate without making it too leading? Perhaps "How do you view one-on-one interaction compared to group interaction?"

Yes, 11 is tough. It's good because it really touches upon J/P without right-out asking if a person finds him/herself structured or messy. Again, lead questions and people are more likely to provide with their idealized type than their actual type. By having them describe their relationship to both concepts it is easier to get a sense of whether they are internally structured/chaotic (introverted judging vs perception) and how this truly manifests. I am for example ordered in the physical world but only in some areas that relate to my mind such as sorting my books quite meticulously. 

What we should probably do now is to do some test runs with this questionnaire and see how people respond to the more diffuse or possibly confusing questions.


----------



## Entropic

FacelessBeauty said:


> @_LeaT_ my gift to you. :kitteh:
> 
> 
> I like the inclusion of enneagram and the cognitive functions test results. It gives us more to consider when trying to discern an individuals type. But if they want more enneagram typing help, we will redirect them to the enneagram typing forum for the typers there to deal with.
> 
> 
> 
> These are all good questions to have together. I think that depending upon how each question is answered, we can somehow differentiate the idealized type and the actual type that we're seeing.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kind of iffy on this one. What are we looking for with values? People of different types can share the same values. I think this question should be altered to consider how one determines values or utilizes their value systems.
> 
> 
> 
> Good for seeing characteristics of the inferior function during stress.
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose this could capture introversion vs. extraverison.
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose this could determine whether one is a J (Fe or Te dominant/auxiliary) or a P (Fi or Ti dominant/auxiliary).
> 
> 
> 
> Ah more things that can help with enneagram, and be used to determine whether enneagram motivations could cause a mistype.
> 
> 
> 
> The response to this question could be interpreted in a multitude of ways. I like.
> 
> 
> 
> Good for any other details that might be of good use.
> 
> Overall it's a good questionnaire. Could you throw in a question for picture analysis and descriptions? That always helps.






Acerbusvenator said:


> I liked the picture thing that Spades got.
> Might not always work well, but it shows us how they go about things.
> 
> Also funny to laugh at bad attempts to describe a picture. :laughing: *trollface*


My problem with the picture analysis of the Spades questionnaire is that many posters have too low post count to link it here, which I think is somewhat important when assessing what they are actually describing. Perhpas we could just direct them to one picture that is not random but static? I was also thinking about perhaps adding a Youtube video instead to capture both the auditory and visual. Due to the of the internet kineasthetic learning is not possible. The reason why I think all three styles are important is because it affects our answers. I think I would have it much easier to describe a song than a picture for example. I find it hard to really get in tune with visuals due to my poor visual and spatial intelligence. Auditory elements are much easier for me.


----------



## Helios

LeaT said:


> My problem with the picture analysis of the Spades questionnaire is that many posters have too low post count to link it here, which I think is somewhat important when assessing what they are actually describing. Perhpas we could just direct them to one picture that is not random but static? I was also thinking about perhaps adding a Youtube video instead to capture both the auditory and visual. Due to the of the internet kineasthetic learning is not possible. The reason why I think all three styles are important is because it affects our answers. I think I would have it much easier to describe a song than a picture for example. I find it hard to really get in tune with visuals due to my poor visual and spatial intelligence. Auditory elements are much easier for me.


True. Do you think we could just post the picture in the thread for them to comment on so we can see what they're talking about a lot more clearly? Also the auditory idea is something I never thought of. If you get the chance to incorporate that, it might be interesting to see what someone does with that.


----------



## Flatlander

FacelessBeauty said:


> True. Do you think we could just post the picture in the thread for them to comment on so we can see what they're talking about a lot more clearly? Also the auditory idea is something I never thought of. If you get the chance to incorporate that, it might be interesting to see what someone does with that.


 @_LeaT_ does have a point with the picture link problem. We could agree to use this as a secondary tactic, if we require more information for the person's type - then the typer can give them a link or picture and ask for a description.

I don't know about audio either. It is probably harder for most people to describe and really "get" than a picture; unfortunately for outliers, most of our race is relatively visual.


----------



## Entropic

FacelessBeauty said:


> True. Do you think we could just post the picture in the thread for them to comment on so we can see what they're talking about a lot more clearly? Also the auditory idea is something I never thought of. If you get the chance to incorporate that, it might be interesting to see what someone does with that.





Flatlander said:


> @_LeaT_ does have a point with the picture link problem. We could agree to use this as a secondary tactic, if we require more information for the person's type - then the typer can give them a link or picture and ask for a description.
> 
> I don't know about audio either. It is probably harder for most people to describe and really "get" than a picture; unfortunately for outliers, most of our race is relatively visual.


Yes, including a picture in the questionnaire is a possibility. Then we need to really think of what kind of picture we want though. Perhaps we could simply give an option of 5 images and the person chooses the one they like and describes that one? 

Flatlander has a point about auditory content. Most people are indeed visual, not auditory. I notice this in the INTP subforum where I apparently am one of few auditory people. This is why my spatial and visual intelligence is so poor because I abstract in sounds, not images.


----------



## Flatlander

LeaT said:


> 1. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
> 
> 2. Why do you want to know your type? What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why? If you know your enneagram, please post this here. If you have done any online function tests such as the Keys2Cognition, it helps if you post these results here as well.


It might be prudent to include this at the end rather than toward the beginning. Otherwise, idealist thinking may color the person's mind for the rest of the questionnaire.



> 3. Please describe yourself as a person. What kind of person are you like and why?


Take out "like"; redundancy. Alternatively, ask "What are you like and why?".



> 4. Do you think there are any differences to how you described yourself in question 3 and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that are you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?


-exactly



> 5. What kind of person would you LIKE to be? Why? What kind of person would you NOT want to be? Why?


This looks like it connects to question 3. Putting this before 4 might be better for formatting/clearer contrast.



> 6. What in life do you find to be of importance? Why?
> 
> 7. What are your values if you have any? If you are unsure you can always take the Value Test and post the results here. Do note that it helps if you narrow it down to 20 or ideally 10 values as suggested at stage 2.


It strikes me that if someone finds their values important, they will probably bring the topic and even its specifics up themselves. I don't know that 7 is necessary.

What we could do is have a links addendum for the questionnaire, with the link to the test in it and a note that it can be valuable for sorting out your values.



> 8. Please describe yourself when you are in a stressful situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.
> 
> 9. Please describe yourself when you are in an enjoyable situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.


Good.



> 10. Describe your relationship to socialization. How do you perceive one-on-one interaction? How do you perceive group interaction?
> 
> 11. Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?


Haha, I love 11. It's a creative question, and I like that I have the same answer to it now as when I was a newbie to personality typing.



> 12. Describe you relationship to societal structures and authority. What do they mean to you and how do you deal with them?


For topicality, I might put it before 11.



> 13. What is it that you fear in life? Why? How does this fear manifest itself?


The last part of that needs some kind of rewording, I think.. "How does this fear manifest to you?" might be more like it. 



> 14. What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?


"What do you think inspired your drives and desires? Where do they stem from?"

An interesting question. Someone depressed might not be in a state to answer.



> 15. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?
> 
> 16. Finally, is there something else you find to be of importance you want to add about yourself you think might be of relevance when helping to type you?


My comments are all above. Overall, I like it and would use it.


----------



## Helios

ltldslwmn said:


> Where's the most updated version?


Page 5 I think.


----------



## Entropic

FacelessBeauty said:


> Page 5 I think.


Front page is always updated.


----------



## Entropic

ltldslwmn said:


> Where's the most updated version?


Front page is always the most updated.


----------



## petitpèlerin

I love #4. I really like #s 14 and 15. Good ones. I like the new positioning of #17, at the end.

I wouldn't know how to answer #3, especially the "why". I need more parameters to move within in that question, more of a structure to grab and build on. It's so broad I have no idea where to go. (But maybe that's the advantage of having multiple tests available: people who need and want broader questions can choose this one?)

Some of the questions, like #7, are so broad I want to add all kinds of qualifiers: "That depends on x. If p then q, but if s then t, etc." (Maybe that's a good thing because it gets more precise information?) For #7, for example, there are so many different kinds of new situations: new social situations, new emergency situations, new living or working situations, new physical environments, etc. I could write a whole essay in response to this question, because I react differently to each one.

#s 10-12 sound technical and sort of abstract, and it might lead me to go into overanalysis mode instead of being able to simply respond spontaneously. Is there a way to make them more direct and casual-sounding, like I'm talking to a friend? I guess that would also be my overall critique of the questionnaire at the moment.

In #11, I don't understand what the last question is asking.

In the second part of #14, is it asking how it manifests in my actual, real life? Maybe it could be clarified somehow.

I hope this isn't nit-picky. Just trying to give constructive feedback.


----------



## Flatlander

^ Those sorts of things would start to make your type stand out. If you're doing technical analysis while answering the questions, dividing into categories to clarify, etc., all that could actually be helpful. You are, after all, a Ti type...

I have to think about how I'd answer this questionnaire, too. I'll do it when I'm a little less distracted.


----------



## Entropic

ltldslwmn said:


> I love #4. I really like #s 14 and 15. Good ones. I like the new positioning of #17, at the end.
> 
> I wouldn't know how to answer #3, especially the "why". I need more parameters to move within in that question, more of a structure to grab and build on. It's so broad I have no idea where to go. (But maybe that's the advantage of having multiple tests available: people who need and want broader questions can choose this one?)
> 
> Some of the questions, like #7, are so broad I want to add all kinds of qualifiers: "That depends on x. If p then q, but if s then t, etc." (Maybe that's a good thing because it gets more precise information?) For #7, for example, there are so many different kinds of new situations: new social situations, new emergency situations, new living or working situations, new physical environments, etc. I could write a whole essay in response to this question, because I react differently to each one.
> 
> #s 10-12 sound technical and sort of abstract, and it might lead me to go into overanalysis mode instead of being able to simply respond spontaneously. Is there a way to make them more direct and casual-sounding, like I'm talking to a friend? I guess that would also be my overall critique of the questionnaire at the moment.
> 
> In #11, I don't understand what the last question is asking.
> 
> In the second part of #14, is it asking how it manifests in my actual, real life? Maybe it could be clarified somehow.
> 
> I hope this isn't nit-picky. Just trying to give constructive feedback.


My real question here is whether you want concrete than just abstract parameters? 

The problem with some of the questions is that the more parameters you add the more leading they become. The purpose is the opposite of many of these questions. Would you have suggestions how to circumvent?

If you start thinking of different contexts and it depends answers for 7, that is actually useful. Essays are good, oneliners not so much! More text we can produce for each answer the higher the likelihood that the answer will contain useful information.

I'll look into 11 and the last question and see if it can be simplified.


----------



## Entropic

@ltldslwmn is this better?

14. What is it that you fear in life? Why? How does this fear manifest to you *both in how you think and how you act?*


----------



## Entropic

Changed question 3 to be a little more specific and less vague, while still retaining much of its open-ness.

3. Please describe yourself as a person *if you were to introduce yourself to someone else like in a cover letter*. What kind of person are you and why?


----------



## Flatlander

So, I decided to try answering.

1. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.

Mid 20s? Male? I always forget these things. My mindset is: curious, as usual.

2. Study these two images here and here. Which one do you prefer and why? How would you describe it?

There is no doubt that I prefer the second one. I always prefer pictures that suggest distance, especially in nature and/or without the presence of people. The feel is open and freeing.

3. Please describe yourself as a person if you were to introduce yourself to someone else like in a cover letter. What kind of person are you and why?

I dislike cover letters, so I'm just going to go with my own idea.

I'm not unfriendly but quiet. I usually have little reason to share myself or my thinking with the world, though people somehow always pick up on my capabilities, perhaps through assumption, and I always end up asked to troubleshoot anything from their computers to their writing. I present analysis to those I think can edit their own work, or are interested; otherwise, I just fix it. 

I come alive a bit more when I'm specifically focused on something to learn or understand. Often this means just sitting alone to think about my focus, but the most growth-promoting times of my life have been the most challenging - learning a whole new language and culture abroad, having new students to teach my knowledge, and learning about and applying theories such as I've been doing here. What's stimulating about it is not the specific knowledge I obtain, but the ideas I take from my experience - I extract the general, the overarching, and end up with entirely new perspectives and principles that I can apply in other places if I want.

As a person, If I were to use one word to describe myself, it would be _abstract_. A few more words would be _internally focused_, _mental_, and often helplessly _vague_. 

4. What kind of person would you LIKE to be? Why? What kind of person would you NOT want to be? Why?

I like myself the way I am, however that really is. I think I've achieved a certain level of mental capability in my life that's not bad, and I'm on a good track of progress.

How I'd like not to be? I don't want to be _personal_. I don't want to be flesh and blood with other people. I especially don't want to be physically intimate. I like my distance, and think my problems are mine to deal with.

5. Do you think there are any differences to how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that are you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?

Clearly, there are discrepancies. I can't always surmise what people think of me, except for what they have told me, because my attention just isn't habitually there. I'm apparently seen as anywhere from brilliant, to overly technical, to vague, to stupid and even careless, from arrogant to meek, from competent to incompetent, and I've been told I have a calming presence. Apparently people take my appearance of impersonality at face value, because even the people I live with are surprised when I express anything human or personal to them, like an emotion or a need. I've been on the receiving end of people's projections before, which is always fun..like being told I need to find a girlfriend..or make friends..

Why is there discrepancy? There is a boundary between us: they do not live in my mind, they only see my external visage, and so they read into it what they want. I don't think others' opinions are invalid, but some come closer than others to reflecting how I actually seem to myself (like those who call me "vague".)

6. What in life do you find to be of importance? Why? If you are unsure you can always take the Value Test and post the results here. Do note that it helps if you narrow it down to 20 or ideally 10 values as suggested at stage 2.

The biggest thing is probably solitude/distance. Alone is where the heart is, where I feel free to be expressive and work on what needs it. Then, there's curiosity, to drive me to find out about myself and the rest of the world, from that distance. Then, there's my mind, with its capacity for realization and thinking.

As for the external, I'm grateful to those who have taught me things that were interesting and/or necessary to me. That includes the people behind things, like the authors of books, the inventor of the internet, the people who came up with all the ideas I've ever found great or helpful, even my mother and her didactic tendencies when I was a child. Those who gave me mental sustenance.

7. How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?

Hmm. An example might be when I got my cat. I'd never had a pet before, never mind a cat, and I didn't know exactly what I was facing. I'd done my research and thought about what would be best, though, so I brought him home, opened the box, put out some water, and let him look at the environment. He was so nervous, though..he holed himself up in dangerous corners, meowed all day and night, refused to drink, never mind eat. It was nerve wracking because it was constant, and I didn't get any sleep for two nights because the vet wasn't open. Finally Monday rolled around and it turned out he had constipation, lol. After a few more days I force-cuddled him for like 10 minutes at home and he was mine.

In short, despite my research and planning I wasn't entirely prepared for the experience. I got through it and adapted but found it hard to deal with because it didn't conform to what was in my head.

8. Please describe yourself when you are in a stressful situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.

The biggest commonality I can think of here is distancing myself from the stressor; this allows me to think it over at my own pace and get myself through it in whatever way. If it's extremely pressing and I can't get away, I will try to get myself into a new life situation asap; at that point, I've started to feel scattered and hasty.

9. Please describe yourself when you are in an enjoyable situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.

Give me quietude and solitude, place me outside in the night, or with a good book, or even a blank notepad..I enjoy everything I do on my own. After some time alone I will be feeling better; I become more intellectually open and even liberal with my witticisms. 

10. Describe your relationship to socialization. How do you perceive one-on-one interaction? How do you perceive group interaction?

I highly prefer one on one interaction, because we can get to deeper levels and it brings out all the potential and meaning in a situation. Group interaction is overwhelming, hyperactive, chaotic, stifling, and I rarely have anything to contribute. The one exception is over an electronic medium, because written material lets me take what time I need to consider things.

11. Describe your relationship to society. What are the elements of it you hold important or unimportant (e.g. social norms, values, customs, traditions)? How do you see people as a whole?

I never found society important at all until I was in a society that wasn't mine. Suddenly, learning everything about how people worked became important again, and I spent my time studying everything I could about them, including what's on that list. I had to know why people seemed so different from any I had ever observed. I had to learn why the world around me worked the way it did. I made a deep enough study that people began to think I was actually of their nationality, not my own, or reincarnated from someone native.

On the whole, I think of these things as affairs that are separate from me. I don't see myself as belonging to any particular set of societal customs, traditions, norms or even values. I see these things as optional in my own life and tend to disregard them as concerns myself but find them highly valuable to recognize within the context of dealing with a greater society.

And on the whole, I see people as unique elements of the world I observe - free agents. I figure that if I have inner complexity, so does every last one of the 7 billion some-odd on this planet, and I would be a fool to default to considering others predictable or simple; regardless of how well psychology seems to play out or prove itself, in my mind every conclusion anyone has ever come to about the human mind is merely probable. You intrigue me, and yet I have a drive to be apart from you; how does _that_ work?

12. Describe your relationship to authority. How do you perceive authority? What does it mean to you, and how do you deal with it?

Authority is one of those things that never registered with me, growing up. I didn't deliberately rebel against it, but I also didn't consider others' rules unless they made sense. "No eating in class" didn't make sense, and so I had a teacher who called up my parents to complain to them that I was insubordinate for having a snack. What did I get out of it? I learned a new vocabulary word; nothing else about the incident connected to me.

As far as rules go, I will accept the rules that make logical and moral sense. I also tend to recognize that rules exist a little better these days, though they're still just this glass sheen on the world that I see through; the only entity that can really rule life is nature.

The form of "authority" I deal with most these days is a bit different - authority on information. The problem is that everything in my mind exists at such an abstract level that I don't even deal with the authority, but divorce it from its ideas, which I consider on their own merit in order to come to my own understanding. Slowly, I may come to whatever level of acceptance I am going to have.

13. Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life? 

Life is both simultaneously: the concrete elements of the world can be chaotic, but at the intrinsic level it contains implicit order. This pattern is repeated within my environment - it appears disorganized, but there is an overall order to it. And to some extent within my own mind, whose elements can be somewhat chaotic, but fit into an overall order. 

14. What is it that you fear in life? Why? How does this fear manifest to you both in how you think and how you act?

The subtle fear underlying my actions: giving of _myself_, having a presence. This manifests in my tendency to bury myself deep, though over years you might be able to get me to share everything but the very core. For instance, I don't want to experience genuine displays of emotion, positive or negative, around another person. It embarrasses me to cry, or have a real smile. It embarrasses me to show frustration. I have an easier time getting over this over the Internet, where I can express myself in text, than in person, where everything shows with physical immediacy.

15. What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?

I want to know why life lives. That question is all the experience I've had in my life this far summed up into one purpose.

16. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?

a) I am a ponderer. I think, and I get into the process, but I enjoy the realizations that come from it the most. I like encountering new ideas for consideration, and coming up with my own. I enjoy reading and gathering ideas at my own pace. I love having conversations that go deep into abstract topics or knowledge or ideas that are new to me, or personal interests of mine that fall along these lines. I love to sit alone, to be with my mind and allow it to wander, or to face new challenges, mental and otherwise, on my own.

b) Draining? Probably everything in my physical environment these days. I live with people who talk about the same things day in day out, the practical affairs of their lives that never really change, the boring people they find amusing, the pets, the petty fights. I go to a school with three hour long classes that have started to put me to sleep out of repetition, and bog me down with lots of details to memorize for tests. Etc., it's all repetition and no challenge. I deal with it by ignoring it until I can't.

17. Why do you want to know your type? What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why? If you know your enneagram, please post this here. If you have done any online function tests such as the Keys2Cognition, it helps if you post these results here as well.

This is just a test run. I have INFJ up as my type and think it is correct, though I have thought myself INTP and INTJ in the past because of how introverted I am and how much I've come to appreciate my facility for analysis and logic, and a relatively stunted external perception of myself. My Enneagram type is 5w6 sp/so. 

I have grown to hate the online tests.

18. Finally, is there something else you find to be of importance you want to add about yourself you think might be of relevance when helping to type you?

I think I've talked about myself enough already.


----------



## Entropic

@_Flatlander_, I still don't see the auxiliary Fe in you. I see tertiary or inferior Fe though. Hard to say which but more likely inferior. I see dominant Ti. Some portions of your questionnaire also oozes Si through Ne. Don't confuse Ne for not being less abstract than Ni. It's as abstract but in a different and much more chaotic manner. I have issues expressing, explaining or putting Ne in words due to its abstract and chaotic nature. 

I also very often intuit thoughts subconsciously with Ne which is perhaps more normally attributed to an Ni user. Does that make me an INFJ?


----------



## Flatlander

LeaT said:


> @_Flatlander_, I still don't see the auxiliary Fe in you. I see tertiary or inferior Fe though. Hard to say which but more likely inferior. I see dominant Ti. Some portions of your questionnaire also oozes Si through Ne. Don't confuse Ne for not being less abstract than Ni. It's as abstract but in a different and much more chaotic manner. I have issues expressing, explaining or putting Ne in words due to its abstract and chaotic nature.
> 
> I also very often intuit thoughts subconsciously with Ne which is perhaps more normally attributed to an Ni user. Does that make me an INFJ?


I'm definitely curious about where you see these things, especially the Ne/Si. I could be seeing myself poorly still, I really don't have a good grasp on how I look externally regardless of what I am. I've been trying, recently, to observe how I act, and I'm still alien to myself in the extraverted mode.


----------



## Entropic

Flatlander said:


> I'm definitely curious about where you see these things, especially the Ne/Si. I could be seeing myself poorly still, I really don't have a good grasp on how I look externally regardless of what I am. I've been trying, recently, to observe how I act, and I'm still alien to myself in the extraverted mode.


Sure. This portion for example: 


> 12. Describe your relationship to authority. How do you perceive authority? What does it mean to you, and how do you deal with it?
> 
> Authority is one of those things that never registered with me, growing up. I didn't deliberately rebel against it, but I also didn't consider others' rules unless they made sense. "No eating in class" didn't make sense, and so I had a teacher who called up my parents to complain to them that I was insubordinate for having a snack. What did I get out of it? I learned a new vocabulary word; nothing else about the incident connected to me.
> 
> As far as rules go, I will accept the rules that make logical and moral sense. I also tend to recognize that rules exist a little better these days, though they're still just this glass sheen on the world that I see through; the only entity that can really rule life is nature.
> 
> The form of "authority" I deal with most these days is a bit different - authority on information. The problem is that everything in my mind exists at such an abstract level that I don't even deal with the authority, but divorce it from its ideas, which I consider on their own merit in order to come to my own understanding. Slowly, I may come to whatever level of acceptance I am going to have.


So much Si gush through Ne. Seems to imply that the only way for you to understand Fe rules is to analyze them with Ti as well, suggesting Ti dom. Anyway, I strongly relate and the story you write is something I could've done as a child lol! There was a no hat rule when I was in school. I never understood it myself. Or no bubblegum, no music etc. E9 never made me rebellious enough to openly rebel but did I think about it? Oh yes.


----------



## Flatlander

LeaT said:


> Sure. This portion for example:
> 
> 
> So much Si gush through Ne. Seems to imply that the only way for you to understand Fe rules is to analyze them with Ti as well, suggesting Ti dom. Anyway, I strongly relate and the story you write is something I could've done as a child lol! There was a no hat rule when I was in school. I never understood it myself. Or no bubblegum, no music etc. E9 never made me rebellious enough to openly rebel but did I think about it? Oh yes.


Who knows what you might be hiding under that hat, brains for instance, lol.

Anyhow, I see where you're coming from. I'd be quite curious to read a fuller analysis, even. I know I wrote a lot, I did that on purpose because I wanted to share more of my thinking, though, so if it'd be too much I understand.


----------



## Entropic

Flatlander said:


> Who knows what you might be hiding under that hat, brains for instance, lol.
> 
> Anyhow, I see where you're coming from. I'd be quite curious to read a fuller analysis, even. I know I wrote a lot, I did that on purpose because I wanted to share more of my thinking, though, so if it'd be too much I understand.


I can do that


----------



## Entropic

Flatlander said:


> So, I decided to try answering.
> 
> 1. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
> 
> Mid 20s? Male? I always forget these things. My mindset is: curious, as usual.
> 
> 2. Study these two images here and here. Which one do you prefer and why? How would you describe it?
> 
> There is no doubt that I prefer the second one. I always prefer pictures that suggest distance, especially in nature and/or without the presence of people. The feel is open and freeing.


I think you meant the former lol, unless second would be counting from the right. I see Si here with Ne. That combination is always so dreamy.



> 3. Please describe yourself as a person if you were to introduce yourself to someone else like in a cover letter. What kind of person are you and why?
> 
> I dislike cover letters, so I'm just going to go with my own idea.
> 
> I'm not unfriendly but quiet. I usually have little reason to share myself or my thinking with the world, though people somehow always pick up on my capabilities, perhaps through assumption, and I always end up asked to troubleshoot anything from their computers to their writing. I present analysis to those I think can edit their own work, or are interested; otherwise, I just fix it.
> 
> I come alive a bit more when I'm specifically focused on something to learn or understand. Often this means just sitting alone to think about my focus, but the most growth-promoting times of my life have been the most challenging - learning a whole new language and culture abroad, having new students to teach my knowledge, and learning about and applying theories such as I've been doing here. What's stimulating about it is not the specific knowledge I obtain, but the ideas I take from my experience - I extract the general, the overarching, and end up with entirely new perspectives and principles that I can apply in other places if I want.
> 
> As a person, If I were to use one word to describe myself, it would be _abstract_. A few more words would be _internally focused_, _mental_, and often helplessly _vague_.


Fine. It was just to give sensors a more tangible idea of what we're after anyway. 

You're not unfriendly? Sounds like people might perceive you as such. Sounds like Ti. You just fix lol. So Ti. Ti loves fixing things.

Sounds like Ti at work. Ti analysis energizes you. The latter sounds so Ne dom. Do note that Ni is not overarching in the sense that Ne is. Ne is indeed very general. Ni on the other hand very stuck with the specific and peculiar because the Ni system considers so many details compared to the Ne system. Anyway, I relate. I am more interested in grasping the general idea than the specifics. Also, Ni is not so interested in principles being inductive.

Abstract is a good word. I have had people describe me as complicated. I like that too. I relate to helplessly vague lol. Sensors often tell me this. 


> 4. What kind of person would you LIKE to be? Why? What kind of person would you NOT want to be? Why?
> 
> I like myself the way I am, however that really is. I think I've achieved a certain level of mental capability in my life that's not bad, and I'm on a good track of progress.
> 
> How I'd like not to be? I don't want to be _personal_. I don't want to be flesh and blood with other people. I especially don't want to be physically intimate. I like my distance, and think my problems are mine to deal with.


Sounds kinda anti-Fe in the latter paragraph. You don't want to be personal and be one with people? Well, that's how Fe actually works. It forgoes the individual in favor for the group. Yes, Fe can be used to create distance with, but I think tertiary and inferior Fe users are more likely to create distance with Fe and being aware of the distance than dominant and auxiliary Fe users are. Dominant and auxiliary Fe users want to connect and disconnect during times of stress. Tertiary and inferior Fe users also want to connect but are more aware of their problems connecting because they are naturally disconnected. During times of stress they want to connect more. You seem to really apply the latter logic here to me. 


> 5. Do you think there are any differences to how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that are you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?
> 
> Clearly, there are discrepancies. I can't always surmise what people think of me, except for what they have told me, because my attention just isn't habitually there. I'm apparently seen as anywhere from brilliant, to overly technical, to vague, to stupid and even careless, from arrogant to meek, from competent to incompetent, and I've been told I have a calming presence. Apparently people take my appearance of impersonality at face value, because even the people I live with are surprised when I express anything human or personal to them, like an emotion or a need. I've been on the receiving end of people's projections before, which is always fun..like being told I need to find a girlfriend..or make friends..
> 
> Why is there discrepancy? There is a boundary between us: they do not live in my mind, they only see my external visage, and so they read into it what they want. I don't think others' opinions are invalid, but some come closer than others to reflecting how I actually seem to myself (like those who call me "vague".)


But Fe users are actually quite aware of what others think of them. What I see you doing here is relying on SiNeTi to explain why they seem to think of you this way base on what they have told you. But as you say, you can't discern what they think without asking. Fe dom and aux users can discern what others think of them without asking directly because Fe makes it so easy for them to get under peoples' skins and manipulate them for info. 

Also, INFJs are usually not appearing calm. Composed perhaps, but not calm. The external judging makes them very direct in their body language and the way they talk. They apply the chart-the-course and directive way of organizing the world. The latter portion of the first paragraph seems to point towards inferior Fe again. You're aware of what others think of you and you've rationalized your way through with Ti that they are projecting but being Ti dom or aux simply doesn't make you care enough about it for it to truly bother you. 

Also, the final paragraph portion seems to perhaps display a bit of the INTP chameleon behavior. The thing about your feelings of disconnectedness is that it doesn't bother you though. It would bother an INFJ. You seem to even perhaps enjoy it quite a bit. The only way it seems to bother you seems to be through Fe perception that being this disconnected is perhaps not quite normal, but you don't seem to care enough to actually think it more seriously than that and do something about it. Again, that doesn't seem to point towards auxiliary or dominant Fe. Those people are really bothered when they are disconnected since feeling disconnected is not their natural state. 



> 6. What in life do you find to be of importance? Why? If you are unsure you can always take the Value Test and post the results here. Do note that it helps if you narrow it down to 20 or ideally 10 values as suggested at stage 2.
> 
> The biggest thing is probably solitude/distance. Alone is where the heart is, where I feel free to be expressive and work on what needs it. Then, there's curiosity, to drive me to find out about myself and the rest of the world, from that distance. Then, there's my mind, with its capacity for realization and thinking.
> 
> As for the external, I'm grateful to those who have taught me things that were interesting and/or necessary to me. That includes the people behind things, like the authors of books, the inventor of the internet, the people who came up with all the ideas I've ever found great or helpful, even my mother and her didactic tendencies when I was a child. Those who gave me mental sustenance.


I see plenty of Si here, especially in the last paragraph. 



> 7. How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?
> 
> Hmm. An example might be when I got my cat. I'd never had a pet before, never mind a cat, and I didn't know exactly what I was facing. I'd done my research and thought about what would be best, though, so I brought him home, opened the box, put out some water, and let him look at the environment. He was so nervous, though..he holed himself up in dangerous corners, meowed all day and night, refused to drink, never mind eat. It was nerve wracking because it was constant, and I didn't get any sleep for two nights because the vet wasn't open. Finally Monday rolled around and it turned out he had constipation, lol. After a few more days I force-cuddled him for like 10 minutes at home and he was mine.
> 
> In short, despite my research and planning I wasn't entirely prepared for the experience. I got through it and adapted but found it hard to deal with because it didn't conform to what was in my head.
> 
> 8. Please describe yourself when you are in a stressful situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.
> 
> The biggest commonality I can think of here is distancing myself from the stressor; this allows me to think it over at my own pace and get myself through it in whatever way. If it's extremely pressing and I can't get away, I will try to get myself into a new life situation asap; at that point, I've started to feel scattered and hasty.


Plenty of Si with Ti humor at the end when you mention constipation being the problem. I sense a bit of inferior Fe here, that you felt that you were unable to help him. It made you feel helpless. Then that led to exaggeration of feelings so you force-cuddled him in the typical naive manner that an INTP or ENTP would do it. 



> 9. Please describe yourself when you are in an enjoyable situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.
> 
> Give me quietude and solitude, place me outside in the night, or with a good book, or even a blank notepad..I enjoy everything I do on my own. After some time alone I will be feeling better; I become more intellectually open and even liberal with my witticisms.


I dare say that while INFJs do like their downtime being introverts, they are far more people-oriented and would feel the need to be around people at some point to truly enjoy life. They couldn't be truly alone. The only thing that perhaps struck me more as Ni-esque was the "liberal with my witticisms" comment. Mostly the use of the word "witticism". Seems to be something an Ni user would do more so than an INTP or ENTP but it doesn't mean they won't do it, of course. 



> 10. Describe your relationship to socialization. How do you perceive one-on-one interaction? How do you perceive group interaction?
> 
> I highly prefer one on one interaction, because we can get to deeper levels and it brings out all the potential and meaning in a situation. Group interaction is overwhelming, hyperactive, chaotic, stifling, and I rarely have anything to contribute. The one exception is over an electronic medium, because written material lets me take what time I need to consider things.


Sounds like Ti again. Fe doms and aux would probably feel the need to structure group interactions instead of experiencing them as so chaotic that they withdraw. 



> 11. Describe your relationship to society. What are the elements of it you hold important or unimportant (e.g. social norms, values, customs, traditions)? How do you see people as a whole?
> 
> I never found society important at all until I was in a society that wasn't mine. Suddenly, learning everything about how people worked became important again, and I spent my time studying everything I could about them, including what's on that list. I had to know why people seemed so different from any I had ever observed. I had to learn why the world around me worked the way it did. I made a deep enough study that people began to think I was actually of their nationality, not my own, or reincarnated from someone native.
> 
> On the whole, I think of these things as affairs that are separate from me. I don't see myself as belonging to any particular set of societal customs, traditions, norms or even values. I see these things as optional in my own life and tend to disregard them as concerns myself but find them highly valuable to recognize within the context of dealing with a greater society.
> 
> And on the whole, I see people as unique elements of the world I observe - free agents. I figure that if I have inner complexity, so does every last one of the 7 billion some-odd on this planet, and I would be a fool to default to considering others predictable or simple; regardless of how well psychology seems to play out or prove itself, in my mind every conclusion anyone has ever come to about the human mind is merely probable. You intrigue me, and yet I have a drive to be apart from you; how does _that_ work?


First sentence doesn't speak particularly strong for Fe at all, and there's plenty of Si gush here as I mentioned before. The way you treat people and social behavior seems highly impersonal. I don't see an Fe dom or aux user approaching it like this. If I say that you approach social behavior in a similar manner as it would be to study a bunch of animals and figure out their rituals, I'm not too far off, right? The latter portion of the last sentence of the first paragraph sounds so Ne. 

Second paragraph speaks very strongly against Fe again, especially with Ne. The final portion is Ti so the order seems to be TiNeSiFe to me. Exactly in that order but backwards in this sentence. 

lol third paragraph is so... Ti. Especially with Si. I strongly relate to the final sentence and I think that's inferior Fe at work. I think our enneagram makes us reason around this a little differently though. To me, I see myself as a unique individual and this sets me apart from others despite my desire to be able to connect better than what I am. I don't understand why you want to connect to me in particular as I don't see what there is about me that is so desireable about me as a person that would make you want to connect to me to me though. How does _that_ work?



> 12. Describe your relationship to authority. How do you perceive authority? What does it mean to you, and how do you deal with it?
> 
> Authority is one of those things that never registered with me, growing up. I didn't deliberately rebel against it, but I also didn't consider others' rules unless they made sense. "No eating in class" didn't make sense, and so I had a teacher who called up my parents to complain to them that I was insubordinate for having a snack. What did I get out of it? I learned a new vocabulary word; nothing else about the incident connected to me.
> 
> As far as rules go, I will accept the rules that make logical and moral sense. I also tend to recognize that rules exist a little better these days, though they're still just this glass sheen on the world that I see through; the only entity that can really rule life is nature.
> 
> The form of "authority" I deal with most these days is a bit different - authority on information. The problem is that everything in my mind exists at such an abstract level that I don't even deal with the authority, but divorce it from its ideas, which I consider on their own merit in order to come to my own understanding. Slowly, I may come to whatever level of acceptance I am going to have.


More Si gush with Ti. I already explained about the Fe to Ti portion. 



> 13. Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?
> 
> Life is both simultaneously: the concrete elements of the world can be chaotic, but at the intrinsic level it contains implicit order. This pattern is repeated within my environment - it appears disorganized, but there is an overall order to it. And to some extent within my own mind, whose elements can be somewhat chaotic, but fit into an overall order.


So much Ti here. I think you described my mind well too. I find my thinking incredibly chaotic so I have this extreme need and desire to order it so it makes sense.



> 14. What is it that you fear in life? Why? How does this fear manifest to you both in how you think and how you act?
> 
> The subtle fear underlying my actions: giving of _myself_, having a presence. This manifests in my tendency to bury myself deep, though over years you might be able to get me to share everything but the very core. For instance, I don't want to experience genuine displays of emotion, positive or negative, around another person. It embarrasses me to cry, or have a real smile. It embarrasses me to show frustration. I have an easier time getting over this over the Internet, where I can express myself in text, than in person, where everything shows with physical immediacy.


Sounds like inferior Fe to me. You're aware of your inability to express emotion and it bothers you because it's not socially accepted. Fe doms and aux have no problem doing this. I had an ENFJ confess his crush on me after the second time we met. Given, it was not in person but in a text message, but he did nevertheless. Whereas I still wrestle with the fact several months after seeing my crush the first time when I should confess if at all. 

You also seem to have an aversion towards emotional displays and I bet you see it as a weakness. I do too. The strong Ti never cries because it never immerses itself. It never feels. It simply is by observing. 


> 15. What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?
> 
> I want to know why life lives. That question is all the experience I've had in my life this far summed up into one purpose.


I see so much Si here. You appear to be stuck in a bit of an SiTi loop to me actually, with all this avoidance. I see Si nostalgia and sadness and Ti trying to understand. 



> 16. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?
> 
> a) I am a ponderer. I think, and I get into the process, but I enjoy the realizations that come from it the most. I like encountering new ideas for consideration, and coming up with my own. I enjoy reading and gathering ideas at my own pace. I love having conversations that go deep into abstract topics or knowledge or ideas that are new to me, or personal interests of mine that fall along these lines. I love to sit alone, to be with my mind and allow it to wander, or to face new challenges, mental and otherwise, on my own.
> 
> b) Draining? Probably everything in my physical environment these days. I live with people who talk about the same things day in day out, the practical affairs of their lives that never really change, the boring people they find amusing, the pets, the petty fights. I go to a school with three hour long classes that have started to put me to sleep out of repetition, and bog me down with lots of details to memorize for tests. Etc., it's all repetition and no challenge. I deal with it by ignoring it until I can't.


Idea-generation is such an Ne thing. 

From the second paragraph I infer that you dislike SiFe. People who small talk and are happy being what appears to you, as being stuck in a rut. You seem to think of it as superficial and I would have agreed with you when I was younger. I'm doing so much crazy individuation right now that I can actually see a point to it now lol. As weird as that sounds. Man, it makes me feel old. I mean, I could identify with that ISFJ asking to be typed on some level to the point where I was considering if he was an INTP. Argh, I am not sure what I am thinking or feeling anymore. I just feel so confused at times. 

Also, the mentioning of repetition and memorization seems to point towards Ne dominance or auxiliary use. You don't seem to be fond of Si but considering how much Si you've used so far in this questionnaire, I really think it's tertiary and not inferior. 



> 17. Why do you want to know your type? What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why? If you know your enneagram, please post this here. If you have done any online function tests such as the Keys2Cognition, it helps if you post these results here as well.
> 
> This is just a test run. I have INFJ up as my type and think it is correct, though I have thought myself INTP and INTJ in the past because of how introverted I am and how much I've come to appreciate my facility for analysis and logic, and a relatively stunted external perception of myself. My Enneagram type is 5w6 sp/so.
> 
> I have grown to hate the online tests.


lol snarky Ti sarcasm with some Si hidden underneath. 



> 18. Finally, is there something else you find to be of importance you want to add about yourself you think might be of relevance when helping to type you?
> 
> I think I've talked about myself enough already.


As @Brainfreeze_237 would say, yesyesyes, you have.


----------



## Helios

@_LeaT_ are you implying that our dear @_Flatlander_ is an INTP? 
He never struck me as a Ti dominant. Maybe aux or tert could work.


----------



## Entropic

FacelessBeauty said:


> @_LeaT_ are you implying that our dear @_Flatlander_ is an INTP?
> He never struck me as a Ti dominant. Maybe aux or tert could work.


You think? I see aux then as more likely than tertiary. I find it hard to say whether he's introverted or extraverted but I do think he seems to be stuck in an SiTi loop but I would definitely not say that he's an ISFJ. I don't get that impression at all. Si does not seem to be dominant but I do feel it being tertiary.


----------



## Flatlander

To point out:

I was raised by a clear Si-dominant mother (SiFe) who habitually pressed me into repetitive studying. She.. lol, she took charge of my education with an iron fist, and chided me every time I looked up from my work to think. That's probably the biggest reason I'm able to learn in and use that style, even if it isn't how I natively approach things.


----------



## Helios

LeaT said:


> You think? I see aux then as more likely than tertiary. I find it hard to say whether he's introverted or extraverted but I do think he seems to be stuck in an SiTi loop but I would definitely not say that he's an ISFJ. I don't get that impression at all. Si does not seem to be dominant but I do feel it being tertiary.


I agree. But INFJ fits in a strange way though. INTP is likely and ENTP if he were an extravert. ISFJ is out of the question. Not a trace of Si dominance to his name.


----------



## Antipode

@LeaT is always out to keep stealing away INFJs :dry:


----------



## Flatlander

Crono91 said:


> @_LeaT_ is always out to keep stealing away INFJs :dry:


It _is _the rarest of the types, as far as MBTI thinks anyway.


----------



## Antipode

Flatlander said:


> It _is _the rarest of the types, as far as MBTI thinks anyway.


And the coolest. roud:


----------



## Entropic

Flatlander said:


> To point out:
> 
> I was raised by a clear Si-dominant mother (SiFe) who habitually pressed me into repetitive studying. She.. lol, she took charge of my education with an iron fist, and chided me every time I looked up from my work to think. That's probably the biggest reason I'm able to learn in and use that style, even if it isn't how I natively approach things.


I grew up with an ESTJ stepmother and I have an ESFJ grandmother I lived with during most of my early childhood. I know how Si works  If anything, I developed an incredible strong aversion towards it. 

I don't think you use Si because you've been taught to use it from Si mother though. I think it's just a natural part of your cognitive stacking because it seems to come very naturally for you and it's everywhere, not just in specific instances that are clearly related to memories as it would for a non-Si user.

I don't see the Ni either. Also, NiTi tends to lead to extreme paranoia.


----------



## Entropic

Crono91 said:


> @_LeaT_ is always out to keep stealing away INFJs :dry:


Look and learn Young One. That's INFJ NiTi Paranoia right there! *points finger*


----------



## Antipode

LeaT said:


> I grew up with an ESTJ stepmother and I have an ESFJ grandmother I lived with during most of my early childhood. I know how Si works  If anything, I developed an incredible strong aversion towards it.
> 
> I don't think you use Si because you've been taught to use it from Si mother though. I think it's just a natural part of your cognitive stacking because it seems to come very naturally for you and it's everywhere, not just in specific instances that are clearly related to memories as it would for a non-Si user.
> 
> I don't see the Ni either. Also, NiTi tends to lead to extreme paranoia.


Have you thought about how Ni can manifest into Si? 

A Ni is constantly thinking--their brains are like machines that just wont stop. In regards to details, I am a very observant person; I can use Si and Se quite well, but I'm not using S, I'm using N--it is just being used in a different manor. 

Perhaps it's the same for him?

And it's not paranoia, just a joke


----------



## nujabes

@Flatlander - the single most introverted ENTP, of all time.


----------



## Entropic

Crono91 said:


> Have you thought about how Ni can manifest into Si?
> 
> A Ni is constantly thinking--their brains are like machines that just wont stop. In regards to details, I am a very observant person; I can use Si and Se quite well, but I'm not using S, I'm using N--it is just being used in a different manor.
> 
> Perhaps it's the same for him?
> 
> And it's not paranoia, just a joke


I know that Si and Ni can appear as similar and manifest in each other. I have that a lot myself -.- Which is why I sometimes get so awfully confused.

And Ti is constantly thinking too, don't forget 

And I know it was a joke. I made a joke out of your joke but as usual I failed.


----------



## Helios

gingertonic said:


> @_Flatlander_ - the single most introverted ENTP, of all time.


Oh my god I was thinking the same thing! :O

Speaking of ENTPs, wearing this label for the week has shown me that I did a pretty good job figuring out my own type. I think next week I'll be an ENFP and see how that goes.


----------



## Flatlander

LeaT said:


> I grew up with an ESTJ stepmother and I have an ESFJ grandmother I lived with during most of my early childhood. I know how Si works  If anything, I developed an incredible strong aversion towards it.
> 
> I don't think you use Si because you've been taught to use it from Si mother though. I think it's just a natural part of your cognitive stacking because it seems to come very naturally for you and it's everywhere, not just in specific instances that are clearly related to memories as it would for a non-Si user.
> 
> I don't see the Ni either. Also, NiTi tends to lead to extreme paranoia.


Was specifically talking about schooling matters, such as memorization. I did not connect with her on a mental level - her style of teaching worked for me when I was younger and had to learn basics, but not so much as I got older, and she didn't understand where I got my ideas from, or how it was I didn't conform to social norms. She tried to press them on me and I would forget they existed.


----------



## Entropic

FacelessBeauty said:


> Oh my god I was thinking the same thing! :O
> 
> Speaking of ENTPs, wearing this label for the week has shown me that I did a pretty good job figuring out my own type. I think next week I'll be an ENFP and see how that goes.


I think that enneagram is doing funny things with his head and people avoidance. Doesn't explain SiTi loop that well though <.<


----------



## Entropic

Flatlander said:


> Was specifically talking about schooling matters, such as memorization. I did not connect with her on a mental level - her style of teaching worked for me when I was younger and had to learn basics, but not so much as I got older, and she didn't understand where I got my ideas from, or how it was I didn't conform to social norms. She tried to press them on me and I would forget they existed.


I know. I am happy they never bothered to do this but I was such a good student they probably never felt like reinforcing this. ESFJ grandmother has very poor self-esteem though. She's a doormat and I easily manipulated her when I was older.

ESTJ always tried to reinforce rules in the household my forcing me to do all sorts of household labor. I hated it to death.


----------



## Flatlander

gingertonic said:


> @_Flatlander_ - the single most introverted ENTP, of all time.


I've been pondering ENTP for a long time.


----------



## Helios

LeaT said:


> I think that enneagram is doing funny things with his head and people avoidance. Doesn't explain SiTi loop that well though <.<


He's sp/so and 5w6. What did you expect? :tongue:
@Flatlander mate, we should exchange labels. Ne dom with strong and well developed Ti is more fitting for you than it is me. I think I'd be a much better ENTJ actually.


----------



## Entropic

FacelessBeauty said:


> He's sp/so and 5w6. What did you expect? :tongue:


So is still better than sx :tongue: But what I mean is that I think it's less likely for ENTPs to fall into SiTi loops. That should be NeFe loops in that case. I don't think I've ever experienced that. SiTi though oh yes. At some point when I was seriously depressed I thought I was basically an alien from outer space meant to observe the human race. The feelings of detachment were severe to the point where it felt like I was outside my own body, not only studying the people below me outside the window but could somehow see myself from the back of my neck too. 

I think that's probably very close to how Flatlander seems to experience himself.


----------



## Flatlander

FacelessBeauty;[email protected][I said:


> Flatlander[/I] mate, we should exchange labels. Ne dom with strong and well developed Ti is more fitting for you than it is me. I think I'd be a much better ENTJ actually.


I read that as "Flatmate". Class is truly boring me.

School's out, be back from home.


----------



## Antipode

LeaT said:


> I thought I was basically an alien from outer space meant to observe the human race. The feelings of detachment were severe to the point where it felt like I was outside my own body, not only studying the people below me outside the window but could somehow see myself from the back of my neck too.


That happens to me when I'm in the middle of a crowd of people.


----------



## Entropic

Crono91 said:


> That happens to me when I'm in the middle of a crowd of people.


I feel this anywhere anytime but never as intensely as back then. It was really as if I wasn't even in my own body that just exacerbated the whole feeling of detachment since I wasn't even being me, so to speak. I didn't exist.


----------



## Spades

Have not read a single thing yet, but from talking extensively (months) to @_Flatlander_ over IM, the closest assessment I have of him is IN(T) (Ni+Ti), but in terms of the way most people order the Functions, I'd say INTP works over INTJ or INFJ. Definite ILI (INTp) and a Type 5 without a single doubt.


----------



## Entropic

Spades said:


> Have not read a single thing yet, but from talking extensively (months) to @_Flatlander_ over IM, the closest assessment I have of him is IN(T) (Ni+Ti), but in terms of the way most people order the Functions, I'd say INTP works over INTJ or INFJ. Definite ILI (INTp) and a Type 5 without a single doubt.


What makes you say Ni over Ne? Or is it simply just because you are referring to the socionics system instead of MBTI?


----------



## Helios

Well socionics INTp is MBTI's INTJ in a sense.


----------



## Entropic

Spades said:


> Yeah, what FacelessBeauty said. ENFP = ENFp. Either way, that's a very, very dangerous thing to base type off. My avatar was 3D fractals for over half a year. Would that still be Fi? Well, guess I gotta do that quiz eh?
> 
> 
> 
> AHAHAHAHA. Cute. We do share Enneagram at least.


I also have a vague memory of you being ESTP but I am not sure if I am making that up  And it depends on 3D fractal haha. I am fairly certain that you're extraverted in either case.


----------



## Spades

LeaT said:


> I also have a vague memory of you being ESTP but I am not sure if I am making that up  And it depends on 3D fractal haha. I am fairly certain that you're extraverted in either case.


Well if you're going to be swayed by things like avatars and signatures, manipulating my answers to the questionnaire is going to be oh so much fun! Last time I did one, I got every single type on the board! Pffffff~ bring it. ^__^


----------



## Entropic

Spades said:


> Well if you're going to be swayed by things like avatars and signatures, manipulating my answers to the questionnaire is going to be oh so much fun! Last time I did one, I got every single type on the board! Pffffff~ bring it. ^__^


They don't affect everything no, but if I am uncertain or something I look for that for some additional input


----------



## Helios

Spades said:


> Well if you're going to be swayed by things like avatars and signatures, manipulating my answers to the questionnaire is going to be oh so much fun! Last time I did one, I got every single type on the board! Pffffff~ bring it. ^__^


I'm not particularly married to a label anyways. After spending time in the typing forum and talking to various people here on PerC, I've realized that it doesn't matter much. Which is why I will continue to change labels for fun while I'm still on PerC.


----------



## Antipode

Random, off topic question for @LeaT . Just did the values test--what exactly does it tell me? I mean, I kind of already knew what I valued, but is it suppose to tell me something else? :/


----------



## Entropic

Crono91 said:


> Random, off topic question for @_LeaT_ . Just did the values test--what exactly does it tell me? I mean, I kind of already knew what I valued, but is it suppose to tell me something else? :/


It can hint to clear up both T/F and enneagram.


----------



## Antipode

LeaT said:


> It can hint to clear up both T/F and enneagram.


Ah, I can see that.


----------



## petitpèlerin

I came back late to this thread. I really enjoyed reading your responses, @_Flatlander_, and I'm sort of inclined to agree with @_LeaT_'s INTP assessment. Personally I have trouble identifying Si in types other than SJs and INFPs (I've never known any INTPs well enough to have an example), but I do think your Ti is high, Ne and inferior Fe are likely, and you're clearly an N, not an S.

I also meant to tell you that I like the updated questionnaire, and especially how it works. It draws out a lot of useful information. And the modification of #3 is great: just having some kind of context to know what kind of response you're asking for really helps.

Are we then looking for test runners for it? I wouldn't mind filling it out, and since I've recently switched my type I'd be happy to get feedback on the results.


----------



## Flatlander

ltldslwmn said:


> I came back late to this thread. I really enjoyed reading your responses, @_Flatlander_, and I'm sort of inclined to agree with @_LeaT_'s INTP assessment. Personally I have trouble identifying Si in types other than SJs and INFPs (I've never known any INTPs well enough to have an example), but I do think your Ti is high, Ne and inferior Fe are likely, and you're clearly an N, not an S.


Yeah, an INFP's relationship with Si might be a little different I suppose. Thanks for the assessment; I currently have ENTP up to reflect the overall N>T order but I might change it at some point.



> I also meant to tell you that I like the updated questionnaire, and especially how it works. It draws out a lot of useful information. And the modification of #3 is great: just having some kind of context to know what kind of response you're asking for really helps.
> 
> Are we then looking for test runners for it? I wouldn't mind filling it out, and since I've recently switched my type I'd be happy to get feedback on the results.


It'd be great if you had a shot.


----------



## Entropic

Flatlander said:


> Yeah, an INFP's relationship with Si might be a little different I suppose. Thanks for the assessment; I currently have ENTP up to reflect the overall N>T order but I might change it at some point.
> 
> 
> 
> It'd be great if you had a shot.


ENTP fits your avatar better :tongue: It's such an ENTP avatar. Only you can tell whether you are extraverted or introverted though.


----------



## Entropic

ltldslwmn said:


> I came back late to this thread. I really enjoyed reading your responses, @_Flatlander_, and I'm sort of inclined to agree with @_LeaT_'s INTP assessment. Personally I have trouble identifying Si in types other than SJs and INFPs (I've never known any INTPs well enough to have an example), but I do think your Ti is high, Ne and inferior Fe are likely, and you're clearly an N, not an S.
> 
> I also meant to tell you that I like the updated questionnaire, and especially how it works. It draws out a lot of useful information. And the modification of #3 is great: just having some kind of context to know what kind of response you're asking for really helps.
> 
> Are we then looking for test runners for it? I wouldn't mind filling it out, and since I've recently switched my type I'd be happy to get feedback on the results.


Go ahead. I think I will polish it more if needed anyway.


----------



## Ember

Why isn't this stickied?!


----------



## Flatlander

Immerse said:


> Why isn't this stickied?!


I'm in favor of sticking a new thread with the questionnaire, because this one contains a lot of unrelated posts.

But I don't know.


----------



## Helios

This questionnaire deserves a sticky. I second the motion.


----------



## Acerbusvenator

Send one of the mods a PM and it will most likely be stickied.


----------



## Spades

Hey, so I've been thinking lately about the difficulty of creating accurate questionnaires to get at the cognitive functions. Seems like an extraordinarily difficult task and I'm already not happy with my own questionnaire. I've decided to give this one a field run; expect a Type Me thread from me in the next couple days


----------



## jake2031

nice questionair . thank you


----------



## Ghostsoul

http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/223762-yet-another-questionnaire-thread-reply.html

Filled out here!


----------



## GoosePeelings

http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/376802-another-questionnaire.html

Only because I'm confused again.


----------



## Slagasauras

I'm sorry, but where do we fill this out if you do not want us filling it in here?


----------

